# star wars knights of the old republic 2 the sith lords problem



## DER Lachmann (8. August 2010)

also, wie der titel schon sagt, hab ich ein problem bei kotor 2
ich hab das spiel normal installiert und am ende hab ich eine nachricht bekommen das openGl nicht ausreichend für das spiel ist oder so.. hab das erstmal ignoriert und versucht das spiel zu starten
dann kam aber eine fehlermeldung "kotor 2 hat ein problem festgestellt und muss beendet werden :< 
ich hab schon update geladen aber das hat nichts gebracht
hab auch schon versucht meine grafikkarte zu updaten aber hab nur ein update gefunden was alles nur verschlechtert hätte :<

also, was kann ich jetzt noch machen?
danke schonmal im vorraus


----------



## Jester (8. August 2010)

Beim ersten Teil hatte ich das Problem, dass es nicht gestartet hat, könnte derselbe Fehler sein.
Da die Spiele schon etwas älter sind musst du sie in nem anderen Kompatibilätsmodus laufen lassen.
Rechtsklick --> Kompatibilität --> Häckchen setzen, Modus auswählen. (Bei SWKOTOR 1 hab ich Win2000 genommen.)

Hoffe mal, dass es jetzt klappt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. August 2010)

habs ausprobiert, klappt nicht :/
aber danke für die hilfe

wenn jemand noch eine idee hat .. ich bin immer noch hilflos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jester (8. August 2010)

Standardsachen wie Fehlercode bzw. Beschreibung googlen hast du schon gemacht nehm ich an? =/
Ansonsten fällt mir nichts ein, tut mir Leid.


----------



## Dagonzo (8. August 2010)

Nähere Daten zum System, Grafikkarte, Treiberversionen usw, wären hilfreich.


----------



## Hotgoblin (8. August 2010)

Hm hatte keine Probleme mit KOTOR2 (also musste jetzt nix mit Kombatiblität einstellen).


Also er stürzt einfach ab und es kommt die Standartmeldung das es ein Problem gab senden/nicht senden?
oder eien Fehlermeldung?


----------



## Ogil (8. August 2010)

Ich wuerde auf ein DirectX-Problem tippen. Wenn das Spiel versucht OpenGL zu nehmen und meldet, dass dies nicht ausreichend ist, wird es ja einen Grund geben, warum es nicht (wie ueblich) DirectX nutzt. Irgendwelche Meldungen, dass eine DLL fehlt hattest Du nicht?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. August 2010)

Hotgoblin schrieb:


> Hm hatte keine Probleme mit KOTOR2 (also musste jetzt nix mit Kombatiblität einstellen).
> 
> 
> Also er stürzt einfach ab und es kommt die Standartmeldung das es ein Problem gab senden/nicht senden?
> oder eien Fehlermeldung?



genau, ich hab nach dem starten schwarzes bild und dann kommt die standardmeldung 



Ogil schrieb:


> Ich wuerde auf ein DirectX-Problem tippen. Wenn das Spiel versucht OpenGL zu nehmen und meldet, dass dies nicht ausreichend ist, wird es ja einen Grund geben, warum es nicht (wie ueblich) DirectX nutzt. Irgendwelche Meldungen, dass eine DLL fehlt hattest Du nicht?



nein, nur als ich das spiel das erste mal starten wollte gabs einen hardware check vom spiel aus und da stand das opengl nicht ausreichend für das spiel ist


----------



## Lilith Twilight (8. August 2010)

DirectX schonmal auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht? Klick mich

Edit: Warum würde den ein Update des Grafikkartentreibers bei dir mehr Probleme machen? Was hast du den für eine Grafikkarte?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> DirectX schonmal auf den aktuellen Stand gebracht? Klick mich
> 
> Edit: Warum würde den ein Update des Grafikkartentreibers bei dir mehr Probleme machen? Was hast du den für eine Grafikkarte?



directx scheint für das spiel ausreichend zu sein
das spiel wollte auch directx installieren aber da stand nicht empfohlen weil mein directx schon höher war als das was das spiel installieren wollte

ich hab eine nvidia geforce 4 mx 4000 


was komisch ist, genau auf diesem pc konnte ich das spiel schon spielen und das war vor 1-2 jahren aber jetzt geht es nicht mehr


----------



## Lilith Twilight (8. August 2010)

DER schrieb:


> directx scheint für das spiel ausreichend zu sein
> das spiel wollte auch directx installieren aber da stand nicht empfohlen weil mein directx schon höher war als das was das spiel installieren wollte
> 
> ich hab eine nvidia geforce 4 mx 4000
> ...



Das ist irrelevant was das Spiel sagt, installier trotzdem bitte die aktuelle Version...

Jetzt weiß ich dir Grafikkarte, aber warum ein Update auf den neusten Treiber ein Problem ist weiß ich immer noch nicht ;-)


----------



## Sam_Fischer (8. August 2010)

Weil die 4er Serie sicher schon lange nicht mehr Support wird. ich mein wer macht sich denn schon noch die mühe für eine 8 Jahre alte Grafikkarte noch aktuellst Treiber raus zu bringen? Oo


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. August 2010)

Lilith schrieb:


> Das ist irrelevant was das Spiel sagt, installier trotzdem bitte die aktuelle Version...
> 
> Jetzt weiß ich dir Grafikkarte, aber warum ein Update auf den neusten Treiber ein Problem ist weiß ich immer noch nicht ;-)



ok 


da stand das das update was ich installieren wollte älter wär als das was ich auf meinem pc hab, deswegen hab ich das nicht installiert



die aktuelle version hab ich jetzt installiert, aber das spiel funktioniert trotzdem nicht :/


----------



## Kyragan (8. August 2010)

Sam_Fischer schrieb:


> Weil die 4er Serie sicher schon lange nicht mehr Support wird. ich mein wer macht sich denn schon noch die mühe für eine 8 Jahre alte Grafikkarte noch aktuellst Treiber raus zu bringen? Oo



Exaktemundo. Die aktuellen Forcewaretreiber unterstützen nur noch Grafikkarten ab der 6000er Serie.


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2010)

Das Spiel brauch Opengl 1.4, heißt es würde auch mit dx8 laufen...

Edit: Um es kurz zu machen: Deine Grafikkarte unterstützt nur DX7 bzw. OpenGL 1.2

Problem gelöst!


----------



## Lilith Twilight (8. August 2010)

Also hier findet man den "aktuellsten" Treiber für die Karte, ist zwar von 2006 aber ich weiß ja nicht wie alt der Treiber ist den der TE hat, also könnte man da schon nachsehen ob der nicht doch aktueller ist und evtl. das Problem löst, wäre zumindest ein Ansatz anstatt nichts zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. August 2010)

haha .. jetzt hab ich diesen treiber von 2006 installiert und jetzt hab ich nochmal hardware überprüfung vom spiel gemacht und das sagt mir jetzt das weder die grafikkarte noch opengl die mindestanforderungen für dieses spiel erfüllen :/


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2010)

Les doch endlich mal meinen Post ffs.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das Spiel brauch Opengl 1.4, heißt es würde auch mit dx8 laufen...
> 
> Edit: Um es kurz zu machen: Deine Grafikkarte unterstützt nur DX7 bzw. OpenGL 1.2
> 
> Problem gelöst!




und was soll mir das jetzt sagen? :O


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2010)

Das deine Graka zu schlecht ist.


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. August 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Das deine Graka zu schlecht ist.




ich hab mit der aber schon das spiel vor 1-2 jahren gespielt, das macht doch keinen sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (8. August 2010)

Anscheinend doch.

Falls du selber nachschauen willst: 

*http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Star_Wars:_Knights_of_the_Old_Republic*
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Geforce_4


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. August 2010)

das ist doch scheiße :<
muss ich es eben wieder deinstallieren <.<
naja, danke an euch für eure hilfe &#9829;


----------

